# What do I need - besideds good looks and brains?



## Mike Hill (Feb 16, 2017)

Ok, I know you can make a knife with a file and a hacksaw - did it many, many moons ago. But, my advancing age makes me smarter than that and know knife making can be accomplished in a much more efficient manner!. For someone who wants to initially make a few knives, what would be tools to consider? Probably not going to forge any, however, I am on the hunt for an anvil - have a line on one for $100 to look at this weekend though.


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 17, 2017)

A Bader grinder, or good brand knife grinder, with an 8 or 10 inch wheel and flat platten, if your serious about knife making. If you buy an anvil don't pay over $3.00 a pound and make sure it has a flat surface, not bellyed to deeply, and the corners aren't severly rounded. If the hammer doesn't bounce well and makes a a dull clunking sound pass on it.


----------

